# tapetech taper



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

hello boyz !! just got sign in !! i need some info , just bought a used tapetech bazooka taper, any advise ??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

try you tube,mix mud runny ,not too runny with that machine mud I'm guessing you like


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

great !! ill try it thanks!!!


----------

